# 4th MAD COW DISEASE U.S.A. CALIFORNIA ATYPICAL L-TYPE BSE 2012



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Wednesday, April 25, 2012

4th MAD COW DISEASE U.S.A. CALIFORNIA ATYPICAL L-TYPE BSE 2012

http://&#8203;transmissiblespongifo...th-mad-cow-disease-usa-cal&#8203;ifornia.html



TSS


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Thursday, April 26, 2012


Update from USDA Regarding a Detection of Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy (BSE) in the United States WASHINGTON bulletin at 04/26/2012 10:11 PM EDT 



http://transmissiblespongiformencep.../update-from-usda-regarding-detection-of.html




its been a long week...



kind regards,
terry


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

CONSUMERS UNION


Tuesday, May 1, 2012

BSE MAD COW LETTERS TO USDA (Tom Vilsack, Secretary of Agriculture) and FDA (Magaret Hamburg, Commissioner of FDA) May 1, 2012 

http://transmissiblespongiformencep.../bse-mad-cow-letters-to-usda-tom-vilsack.html


----------

